# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Venta Plantas de Frambuesa Listas Para Campo

## Alvarezbb

Vendo 6,000 plantas de frambuesa variedad Heritage y Meeker listas para ir a campo.
localidad Namora Cajamarca.  www.fincatradiciones.com balvarez@fincatradiciones.com.peTemas similares: Plantas procesadoras de palta certificadas para exportar a EE.UU. Producción de Frambuesa Roja Artículo: Sierra Exportadora tendrá listas en dos meses medidas para impulsar productos nativos Diseño y Montaje de Plantas de Liofilizacion Alimenticia,laboratorios ,Venta de equipos Beneficios de las listas de twitter para empresas

----------


## pacotore

hola. aun tienes en venta algunos platos de frambuesas? neceisto llevar a la selva/ gracias

----------

